# PC using a MAC monitor



## corimay (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm a PC user, but I want to switch over to a Mac since I'll be doing alot of video editing and design.  I can't pull myself away from my PC, so I want to know if there's a way to use a switch box (so I can use both). The Mac will be my primary system, but I want to be able to use a switch box to quickly/easily access my PC (while using the Mac monitor). Is that possible? I don't know much about hardware and networking, so excuse my ignorance. and if my question is unclear I'll try and explain it better. Please help. Thanks!


----------



## kendall (Dec 12, 2002)

there actually is a device where you can share one monitor, keyboard and mouse with two computers.

for the life of me i cant think of the company or the name of it.  what i do remember however is that its expensive.  $300-$400 if i recall.

*edit* found what i was looking for.

http://www.computerplug.com/switch_KVMauto.htm  *edit*


----------



## gatorparrots (Dec 12, 2002)

itanium is referring to a KVM switch.
They can be had for cheaper than what he mentioned. Try Dr. Bott:
http://www.drbott.com/prod/db.lasso?cat=MoniSwitch
http://www.drbott.com/prod/db.lasso?cat=KVM Switches


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 12, 2002)

hi corimay 

i used multiple systems (pc and mac.. = OS X, *X, classic, win ME etc, BeOS, Linux RH and mandrake) for a longer period - from saturday i will be just a mac user. 

don't hesitate to ask anything you want to know here. i hope you'll enjoy the mac .. and your question was clear. i just wanted to welcome you


----------



## corimay (Dec 13, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the links. And thank you for the warm welcome. I'm sure you'll be seeing a lot of me once I get my Mac


----------

